# VapeClub - Marquis RDA



## JakesSA (25/1/15)

Slightly delayed but it looks like the Marquis RDA clones will finally be arriving tomorrow, 26 January! I'll post some photos as soon as possible.


----------



## Lee (25/1/15)

Is there a bottom fed version of this?


----------



## JakesSA (25/1/15)

It is my intention to offer modification on these as well, I will be 100% sure if this is possible by tomorrow night. At this point I am 95% convinced it can be done.


----------



## jtgrey (25/1/15)

I will definitely be interested in a bf one .


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/15)

Yes please! BF for me @JakesSA!


----------



## VandaL (25/1/15)

Would love to see the pics, if it is a 1:1 clone sign me up. Wish these arrived with the Goblins


----------



## Andre (26/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Would love to see the pics, if it is a 1:1 clone sign me up. Wish these arrived with the Goblins


+1 for a bf one please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (26/1/15)

@JakesSA
I wanted to pre order one of these to go together with the goblin. But don't see it on the site. 

Is it possible to keep one of each aside for me? Then when it goes live I can log in and pay for them?


----------



## Paulie (26/1/15)

Ill definitely take a bf version as i love this atty!!


----------



## Yiannaki (26/1/15)

Non bf marquis for me please @JakesSA


----------



## Lee (27/1/15)

@JakesSA ....... I'm dying here!
Any news on the Marquis' arrival?


----------



## JakesSA (27/1/15)

Apologies they have been here since yesterday, just have not really had a chance to look at them. They are 1:1 clones as far as I can tell and in good order. 

That's the good news, the less good news is that this is going to be a complicated BF modification  I have some ideas but will have to trial it over the weekend. I'll load some stock as soon as possible for those who don't want bottom feed and add the bottom feed option after I can confirm it is doable.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paulie (27/1/15)

Tnks for the info @JakesSA


----------



## JakesSA (27/1/15)

On the bright side they have an adjustable centre pin so it can be adjusted for the odd Reo with a deeper than usual 510.


----------



## Andre (27/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> Apologies they have been here since yesterday, just have not really had a chance to look at them. They are 1:1 clones as far as I can tell and in good order.
> 
> That's the good news, the less good news is that this is going to be a complicated BF modification  I have some ideas but will have to trial it over the weekend. I'll load some stock as soon as possible for those who don't want bottom feed and add the bottom feed option after I can confirm it is doable.


Ah, thank you for going to the trouble for us bottom feeders.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JakesSA (27/1/15)

Whoops .. make that bottom fed ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (27/1/15)

@Andre FYI (sharp spotting by @JakesSA):

A *bottom feeder* is usually an aquatic animal that feeds on or near the bottom of a body of water. The body of water could be the ocean, a lake, a river, or an aquarium. Bottom feeder is a general term which is used particularly in the context of aquariums. Biologists often use the term benthos, particularly for invertebrates such as shellfish, crabs, crayfish, sea anemones, starfish, snails, bristleworms and sea cucumbers. However the term benthos includes all aquatic life that lives on or near the bottom, which means it also includes non-animals, such as plants and algae.

Biologists also use specific terms that refer to bottom feeding fish, such as demersal fish, groundfish, benthic fish and benthopelagic fish. Examples of bottom feeding fish species groups are flatfish (halibut, flounder, plaice, sole), eels, cod, haddock, bass, grouper, carp, bream (snapper) and some species of catfish and shark.

source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bottom_feeder

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (28/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> Whoops .. make that bottom fed ..





johan said:


> @Andre FYI (sharp spotting by @JakesSA):
> 
> A *bottom feeder* is usually an aquatic animal that feeds on or near the bottom of a body of water. The body of water could be the ocean, a lake, a river, or an aquarium. Bottom feeder is a general term which is used particularly in the context of aquariums. Biologists often use the term benthos, particularly for invertebrates such as shellfish, crabs, crayfish, sea anemones, starfish, snails, bristleworms and sea cucumbers. However the term benthos includes all aquatic life that lives on or near the bottom, which means it also includes non-animals, such as plants and algae.
> 
> ...



Lol, you should see what the Urban Dictionary has to say. All I can say is we have a new literal meaning of the word. "All Reonauts are bottom feeders, but they certainly are not low or despicable persons.".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/1/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, you should see what the Urban Dictionary has to say. All I can say is we have a new literal meaning of the word. "All Reonauts are bottom feeders, but they certainly are not low or despicable persons.".



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (28/1/15)

Can't wait for my marquis to arrive tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/1/15)

May I have a quick confirmation on who wants a BF version? The non modified quota went extremely quick for a change, quite unexpected. Only +- 1 out of 10 Odins sold unmodified.
So far I have:

@Andre
@Rob Fisher
@Lee (quantity confirmed)
@Paulie
@jtgrey
@MurderDoll

Looks like I have another 1 spare available?

If you miss this round, don't fret, the next lot is just about airborne chaperoned by some Derringers..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (30/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> May I have a quick confirmation on who wants a BF version? The non modified quota went extremely quick for a change, quite unexpected. Only +- 1 out of 10 Odins sold unmodified.
> So far I have:
> 
> @Andre
> ...


Too many atomizers....not enough Reos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> May I have a quick confirmation on who wants a BF version? The non modified quota went extremely quick for a change, quite unexpected. Only +- 1 out of 10 Odins sold unmodified.
> So far I have:
> 
> @Andre
> ...


Oooooh  where we sign up for bf derringers?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (1/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Oooooh  where we sign up for bf derringers?



Just watched the review on vapingwithtwisted420, looks fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (1/2/15)

To keep some semblance of sanity in the VapeClub forum I opened a seperate thread for the Derringers here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (1/2/15)

i confirm 1xbf


----------



## Andre (1/2/15)

Paulie said:


> i confirm


+1


----------



## MurderDoll (1/2/15)

Andre said:


> +1


+2


----------



## johan (1/2/15)

+1 BF


----------



## JakesSA (2/2/15)

Quick update for the guys waiting on the bottom feed modification, there is some bad news and good news.

Bad news first, the adjustable screw at the bottom will have to go. This adjustment screw is 1.9mm in diameter (excluding thread) and drilling it at 1.3mm destroys it. Made out of silver plated copper its just to soft to handle the force exerted. Going smaller than 1.3mm will make it difficult to get the higher VG juices through and still make for a very weak screw.

Good news, the actual centre pin screw is long enough to add a a delrin spacer of +- 2mm and still catch on the centre pin. This makes the 510 connector an acceptable 4.8mm long. I also mill three quarters of the bottom 1.3mm of the centre pin away to serve as a juice outlet/drain so the centre pin hole and centre pin screw's juice outlet do not have to line up.

The prototype unit should be done and tested tonight and I may be able to ship the first few tomorrow.

Apologies for the delay on this, it has proven quite a challenge. 

PS: Thx to @Alex for the suggestion!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (2/2/15)

Wow @JakesSA 
You are really on the ball! Well done
Vape modder of note - with the help of @Alex of course

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Quick update for the guys waiting on the bottom feed modification, there is some bad news and good news.
> 
> Bad news first, the adjustable screw at the bottom will have to go. This adjustment screw is 1.9mm in diameter (excluding thread) and drilling it at 1.3mm destroys it. Made out of silver plated copper its just to soft to handle the force exerted. Going smaller than 1.3mm will make it difficult to get the higher VG juices through and still make for a very weak screw.
> 
> ...


Sounds like all good news to me. Thx for all your trouble. Hoping the prototype comes through with flying colours.


----------



## Yiannaki (2/2/15)

Great news @JakesSA and well done to @Alex for helping out 

Can't wait for the Reonauts to get onto this atty. Its mighty impressive! I have been using mine non stop since i got it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/15)

Cant keep up with you guys
First its the Odin, then the Nuppin, now the Marquis
Not to mention all the other stuff @Paulie has said I need to try
Lol

Never ending

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/2/15)

Silver said:


> Cant keep up with you guys
> First its the Odin, then the Nuppin, now the Marquis
> Not to mention all the other stuff @Paulie has said I need to try
> Lol
> ...



I think you would enjoy the Marquis as a lung hitting device @Silver  

Do it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (2/2/15)

Silver said:


> Cant keep up with you guys
> First its the Odin, then the Nuppin, now the Marquis
> Not to mention all the other stuff @Paulie has said I need to try
> Lol
> ...



And now the Derringer has SA in its sights .. just when I get used to doing a BF mod on a certain type of attie the next one knocks on the door!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (2/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> And now the Derringer has SA in its sights .. just when I get used to doing a BF mod on a certain type of attie the next one knocks on the door!



It keeps you on your toes


----------



## JakesSA (2/2/15)

Right I have the prototype ready, I have some concerns with the centre post so I am going to ask @Alex if he has some time to test it for me? Please @Alex! 

The full extent of the modification is pictured below with battery for scale. Since I am discarding the depth adjustment screw the centre pin screw needs to be 'extended' somewhat. This is achieved by adding an acetal spacer to the centre pin screw which is just under 2.0mm. The screw is drilled through and centre drilled to form the juice channel. The centre posts has it's bottom milled away on both sides leaving 2 independent 'pillars' to stand on. You can see these above and below the drain opening. I initially wanted to leave only one pillar so as not to interfere with the centre screw hole but the centre pin then tends to pull to the side when tightening. 





Under magnification I notice that my Efest wrapping is slightly torn ..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (3/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Right I have the prototype ready, I have some concerns with the centre post so I am going to ask @Alex if he has some time to test it for me? Please @Alex!
> 
> The full extent of the modification is pictured below with battery for scale. Since I am discarding the depth adjustment screw the centre pin screw needs to be 'extended' somewhat. This is achieved by adding an acetal spacer to the centre pin screw which is just under 2.0mm. The screw is drilled through and centre drilled to form the juice channel. The centre posts has it's bottom milled away on both sides leaving 2 independent 'pillars' to stand on. You can see these above and below the drain opening. I initially wanted to leave only one pillar so as not to interfere with the centre screw hole but the centre pin then tends to pull to the side when tightening.
> 
> ...


Sure thing


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (3/2/15)

Great stuff @JakesSA
Fantastic workmanship!!


----------



## JakesSA (3/2/15)

Pretty but not practical it turns out, @Alex confirms that the centre post tends to pull skew now that half of its base is removed. I'm running out of practical ideas now so if anyone has suggestions .. I am all ears! 

Thanks for the help @Alex!


----------



## johan (3/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Pretty but not practical it turns out, @Alex confirms that the centre post tends to pull skew now that half of its base is removed. I'm running out of practical ideas now so if anyone has suggestions .. I am all ears!
> 
> Thanks for the help @Alex!



Only thing I can think of is longitudinal slots, but I say this without seeing the center pin.


----------



## JakesSA (3/2/15)

An easy solution is to leave the centre pin as is and raise the juice exit hole to above the centre pin screw's height, but that woul be +- 2.5mm above deck level which will affect the draining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (3/2/15)

johan said:


> Only thing I can think of is longitudinal slots, but I say this without seeing the center pin.



My drawing skills suck big time, but something like this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (3/2/15)

Alex said:


> My drawing skills suck big time, but something like this.
> 
> View attachment 20766



Thats it.


----------



## Alex (3/2/15)

johan said:


> Thats it.



Yeah, I think it may work


----------



## JakesSA (3/2/15)

Is the inner circle the screw and the outer circle the post?


----------



## Alex (3/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Is the inner circle the screw and the outer circle the post?



Nope, it's just the post, sorry for my crappy drawing. The yellow sections indicate the cutouts


----------



## JakesSA (3/2/15)

Biggest worry is alignment between the centre pin screw holes (its drilled straight through) and those slots. Ideally the openings should not be opposite one another so that if the one side ends up blocking the hole the other side is open. That means 3 or 5 slots .. I think.


----------



## Alex (3/2/15)

I know what you mean, makes perfect sense, if it's easy enough to cutout.


----------



## MurderDoll (11/2/15)

Any development on this one?


----------



## JakesSA (11/2/15)

I have ordered an extra small milling bit as a last resort, it should be here today or tomorrow. I will try and put three equally space gaps in the centre post which should solve the leaning centre post problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (11/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> I have ordered an extra small milling bit as a last resort, it should be here today or tomorrow. I will try and put three equally space gaps in the centre post which should solve the leaning centre post problem.




Good Luck @JakesSA
Hope you manage to come right!
Looking forward to hearing the good news.


----------



## Andre (11/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> I have ordered an extra small milling bit as a last resort, it should be here today or tomorrow. I will try and put three equally space gaps in the centre post which should solve the leaning centre post problem.


You are a champion!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (5/3/15)

Finally ..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Yiannaki (6/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> View attachment 22566
> 
> 
> Finally ..




Wow! Excellent work @JakesSA  you are on a roll!


----------



## Andre (6/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> View attachment 22566
> 
> 
> Finally ..


Great work. Does it have 2 drain holes into the well? Do you have stock?


----------



## JakesSA (6/3/15)

Drains hole on both sides and, for a change, I have lots available for modding .. even black ones.


----------



## Andre (6/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> Drains hole on both sides and, for a change, I have lots available for modding .. even black ones.


Says "Sold Out" on your site?


----------



## Paulie (6/3/15)

Please put me down for a black one @JakesSA and well done!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (7/3/15)

I'll add stock first thing in the morning. 

In case you wondering how this was eventually done, I hollowed out the first 1.5 mm of the centre post, since it's actually quite thick at the base, and machined a shallow groove around the centre post screw (where the exit holes are). This creates a +- 1.3mm juice channel inside the centre post when assembled so that the holes in the screw and centre post do not have to line up. The centre post picture has one drain hole cutting through because I was in a rush and the drill drifted. They should both look as the drain hole on the far side.

I also replaced the copper adjusting screw at the bottom with a larger thread diameter stainless one so that I can drill through it and still maintain adjust-ability (not pictured).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> I'll add stock first thing in the morning.
> 
> In case you wondering how this was eventually done, I hollowed out the first 1.5 mm of the centre post, since it's actually quite thick at the base, and machined a shallow groove around the centre post screw (where the exit holes are). This creates a +- 1.3mm juice channel inside the centre post when assembled so that the holes in the screw and centre post do not have to line up. The centre post picture has one drain hole cutting through because I was in a rush and the drill drifted. They should both look as the drain hole on the far side.
> 
> ...


Great work. Thanks. I shall order one first thing in the morning.
Wait...it is already morning!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (7/3/15)

I have added stock for both the black and stainless. Find 'em here


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> I have added stock for both the black and stainless. Find 'em here


The BF option shows sold out. Have just done a normal buy and added a note. Hope it is ok.


----------



## JakesSA (7/3/15)

All good, I only add bf options if I already have some pre-made in stock. The workshop machinery are going to be humming this weekend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/15)

Wow @JakesSA - that is a great piece of work you did
Well done!


----------

